# Modelling breasts.



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

What is the easiest, and most attractive way to model breasts on a humanoid model like say a CSM.... well actually exactly like a CSM. Feel free to message me with advice.


----------



## Shadowvast (Jun 11, 2008)

I would use greenstuff. Use the 3rd ed. Daemonettes as sizing comparison. They will be tiny and fiddly to work with, so I look forward to seeing your results!!


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

U can also use another appoxy like brown stuff turns out alot smoother and gets harder


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

And remember that breasts are _not _round. They have more of a tear drop shape.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Unless ur dating a blonde with more silicon then ur harddrive


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, my advice is go with green or silver stuff, get a torso you like, and then set a silicon mold of the front of it, so you can go with hard plaster for the rest of your army. "Breastplate", so to speak.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

What no more tips I was sure someone was going to mention the best moddeling epoxy or how to make molds so I can make a whole force of be-breasted CSM's. I'm sad now.


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

LukeValantine said:


> What is the easiest, and most attractive way to model breasts on a humanoid model like say a CSM.... well actually exactly like a CSM. Feel free to message me with advice.


The best way is to just not do it. Think about it. Female's in power armour are going to be pumped full of drugs to add body mass just like female body builders. They aint going to have any tits to speak of. Secondly they are wearing power armour which is in effect a sheet metal sports bra. 

No boobies on power armour :so_happy:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Not really interested in fluff on this (at all). I just wanted to do it to get a unique looking unit, besides breasts on a SM would look like this. However if you can't think of a tastful way to model breasts is their any way I could make a CSM model look female that isn't insane complicated.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

If you're going to sculpt women in power armour, fine. Just sticking boobs on a csm is not the same thing though, and will look rubbish. If Arnie got breast implants he wouldn't look like a woman, he would look bizarre.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm just going to throw this out there-- modelling boobs on a plastic spaceman is a little creepy.

However, if you want to do it, that's your thing. Armored individuals tend to come off very androgynous-- look at modern female soldiers to see what I mean-- you honestly can't tell at the scale the miniatures are at. It's why there are no distinctly female Cadian bitz. The Sisters of Battle are an exception, but their armor is very much sculpted, and if they were actually that big, then they'd have serious back problems. In their case, it's an aesthetic choice to make the miniature more immediately female in appearance. So, keep in mind that anything you sculpt on is going to look exaggerated and at best, stylistic, and at worst, downright creepy. 

I'd just use green stuff, for this, I think, and a flat, bladed sculpting tool and a rounded cup bit tool--essentially, the two ends on GW's sculpting tool are ideal for this sort of thing.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmmm looks like I have my work cut out for me then since after looking at the responses Breasts on power armour would just look funny. The best alternative then is to take the time to actually sculpt a generic posed female CSM from the ground up then make a green stuff mould for mass production... although I've heard that technique doesn't capture fine details well.

So here it is then the general Idea is going to be that I will use some regular CSM parts file em down then reshape them to look more err womanly. I will focus on some key areas like making the legs longer, and slimmer. Reducing the size of the chest cavity. Then I will angle said chest cavity to make it have a more hour class quality. besides that the other minor points will be to slightly expand the hip ratio thin out the arms, and maybe tweak some smaller details. Damn this has gone from a simple conversion to a ground up kind deal no wonder no ones really tried to do it this way before. So I will get right on it however don't expect a WIP soon I actually want something worth showing first. If it works out I should get something that looks like a SOB on crack with point bits everywhere. Oh and if any one has any instructions on how to make moulds I would appreciate it (I know it was in a white dwarf but I don't have that issue). Almost forgot what generic marine pose should I use for the unit it has to be something simple yet not so plain that a ten man err woman squad would look plain in said pose.

Ps:Anything worth doing is worth doing right I guess.

Pss:Most Slaanesh followers should have already considered this, I mean damn what are you anti-weird perverted shemale sex fiends. IF thats the case you should smash your Noise marines, and get some berzerkers their more your style.


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

you could always model it so that the power armour is only covering their chest and legs. Then give the model long hair. that could work.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Pssh (Lol war joke): Progress will be slow on this one since I am renovating my room, but anyone who is interested feel free to message me with modeling tips/design ideas ect. since I will be at it for about a month.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm for the single breast thing.. maybe file away part of the torso armour and model a little teardrop onto the chest with greenstuff.. that should give you some nice creepy manboobies. Don't forget to add some nipple chains and such


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

FYI gw did previously release two female adventurers in power armour (possibly the precursor of the sisters of battle):
Bottom middle here:








Top right here:








Thanks stuff of legends k:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The thing to remember about power armoured females, which is well displayed is that the breasts do not need to be distinctive. The curve of the hip and a thin waist shows female form just as well. 

GW dont really make many female figures that would lend them selves to being put in power armour easily, but you could try looking at the dark elf or dark eldar wiches. There bodeis may be ideal to 'add' armour to and still maintain a distinctive female shape, although you may have to remove some bits to make it work.

I'd say thinner legs than a normal marine along with a much thinner waist. Personally I went an converted a whole host of SOB's to be Chaos, although that in itself was a struggle.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

I have the answer!!!! High heels!!!!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Aha aha. Simple topic that makes so many arguments. XD

Trying to file down a marine torso is a bad bad bad idea. The torso is so bulky as it is to file it down enough to start getting a base for a more feminine torso will have to filing into the open pockets between the two parts. I know this cause I have files the bananas off a lot of spare torsos for no good reason. Most common reason was to file off chest eagles which I find is tricky to keep the shape of the plate looking right. Basically what I'm saying is keep your torso bits for other stuff.

How do you do a female "marine" torso? Find the right base of course. Oh a hard to find and expensive metal female torso? NO. Don't waste the time or money even though GW would tell you to do that. There are two good methods I have seen used. Start with a paper clip armature and just sculpt on that is the most basic. It is the best for thinner sculpts of course since if you are making a bulkier sculpt drying will either suck or just take to long. Second and likely best for a larger/buffer female torso would be to find a "skinny guy" torso. I'd say the best would be either a skeleton torso or a zombie torso but something like a kroot torso could work too. Sculpting over such a torso means less material to work with and dry and you can likely just sculpt on the base of the breasts and then torso armouring.

Next would be the rest of the model. You might get stuck if you consider some freaky freaky noise marines might have breasts but be guys still or maybe there were guys and just had some warp induced sex change so they might not need much of a physical rebuild but I'll offer my own ideas on some not to complex modifications to a basic marine body.

For the legs get some chaos legs and cut out the backs of the legs joints then change the positioning. If you combine a more straight legged look with a shorter torso (Height-wise I mean.) you can keep a basic marine height while making the legs look longer. Also get a flat file and file the details off the upper leg sections then VERY carefully keep filing to take away 1MM or less of a thickness. It's a lot on the scale so you must be careful cause even a very small reduction will look like a lot.

For the arms it's very hard to modify anything because of the shoulder plates. You might go with something like daemonette arms then cut the shoulder plating down to be more like a scout marine shoulder plate and add that to the daemonette arm. Otherwise you should just trim the shoulder plate down like a scout shoulder plate. You could look at some older GW chaos marines that have unarmoured arms for inspiration but they usually use VERY buff arms which is rather masculine.

The head/helmet is probably the easiest parts to toy with. A female or feminine head is obvious but you could think of something like a helmet with the top knot shifted back more like a pony tail or alternatively you could cut the top knot off then up it down to just the banding that is right against the helmet and glue that further back on the helmet then sculpt a long flowing pony tail over the backpack or a shoulder.

Another thing that strikes me is the "style" of the marines. If you did something link a punk rock inspired noise marine squad you might toy with some more out there styling cues like twin pony tail top knots or skirts or other such odd things where as if you wanted something more stoic like a squad of nuns you might give them all long sculpted hair in a more reserved look.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I would start with the female Eldar guardian, or a Howling Banshee, then work up rather than start with a CSM and file down. The figures also lend themselves well to Slaanesh, as the Eldar created it to start with. 

Powered armour for females done in the Marine style will always look - well, wrong. That's why the SoB have such a different and distinctive look.


----------

